
One thing I actually like better about DOS shells than bash - shawndumas
http://www.reddit.com/r/commandline/comments/kmb9z/ok_sacrilege_of_sacrileges_one_thing_i_actually/
======
shawndumas
Add -- set show-all-if-ambiguous on -- to your .inputrc

Also don't forget -- set completion-ignore-case on

------
pstadler
zsh.

